# Acct in Dututh.



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone in Duluth MN need, want a account.
I know the building manneger and he will give it to anyone I recomend.

It's a dental office.
They have always paid on time.
25 parking spaces and some sidewalks.
Takes me about 20 to 45 minutes to do by my self
$95 a push and I bet they will pay even more.
1inch trigger.

I'm having reconstructive surgery on my knee and will not be able to service this account.

No more shoveling/snow blowing accounts for me......
I'm just too lazy


----------

